# Öffenlicher Bereich > Expat Forum / Auswanderer >  alles rund ums Motorrad/Moped

## schiene

Hab gerad diese Seite gefunden und besonders die Shopper
gefallen mir sehr gut.
Da werde ich mir bestimmt noch einen zulegen...
*http://roadwingbike.com/?p=home*

----------


## schiene

Das Moped gehört einem Jugendlichen aus dem Dorf.
Ist sein absolutes "Heiligtum"
Sieht aber auch chick aus....

----------


## gerhardveer

Da hab' ich auch was zu:

Bikerwerkstatt




*
weiter geht's da:*
http://siamonline.de/vbb/showthread....Bikerwerkstatt

----------


## schiene

diesen Clip hab ich 2008 in Bangkok aufgenommen.
Da waren auch paar schön Maschinen bei...

----------


## pezi

meine renn semmel..gruss pezi

----------


## schiene

*Elektromotorrad in Thailand*
Thanks to the Chinese, you can now buy an Electric motorcycle in Thailand. These silent savers come in at 800 and 1200 watts. A charge of 6-8 hours gets you 70-80 km of travel. Top speed about 40 km/h. The model shown is a Vestor-b 2008 and runs 38,500 Baht. One that looks more like a Honda Dream comes in at 36,500 Baht. Check out the Vestor.
The only problem seems to be the main dealership is in Mukdahan.

Naja,für den täglichen Einkauf oder für eine Fahrt in der Stadt ok aber ich denke das es zur Zeit schwer zu verkaufen ist.

----------


## Enrico

Der Preis ist ja noch ok, aber die ganze Elektrosache lohnt doch wirklich noch nicht. Besonders hier bei uns. Klar, ein Mieter hat so ein Auto von Honda, fetzt schon wenn der abends angefahren kommt. Aber für den Mehrpreis kann der einiges an Sprit tanken, hätte er den ohne Elektroantrieb gekauft...

----------


## schiene

der Lenker könnte ruhig noch nen bissel höher.....!!!!!!

----------


## Enrico

Hehe, ich kenne die Lenker. Ich hatte so einen zum Glück nie, meiner war nur 2 Meter Breit und ab 150 kmh war ich selbst ne Schrankwand die gegen den Wind kämpfte. Und die die diese hohen Lenker hatten, da klattschten ab dem ersten Stopp immer die Hände runter. EINGESCHLAFEN  ::

----------


## schiene

Der Künstler Roongrojna Sangwongprisarn legt letzte Hand an sein aus alten Auto-, Motorrad- und Fahrradteilen zusammengebautes Motorrad in seiner Werkstatt in Bangkok. Das drachenähnliche Fantasiegefährt ist nur eines von vielen Kunstwerken, die er entweder in einem seiner vier "Ko Art Shops" verkauft, oder in alle Welt exportiert.

----------


## wein4tler

Ob das Fahren solch einer Maschine bequem ist, frage ich mich ernst?

----------


## schiene

Altes MZ Motorrad

----------


## frank_rt

> Ob das Fahren solch einer Maschine bequem ist, frage ich mich ernst?


@wein4tler wenn man einen bauch (eine etwas größeren) hat wird es schwierig. aber 1 km zum bäker geht dann auch noch.
viel schlimmeer sind die breiten reifen beim fahren. solange geradeaus geht ist das ok. aber kurvige strassen sollte man meiden.
also fast nur highway tauglich

----------


## chauat

> Da Samstag war und sie das Mopet erst am Montag liefern wolten und ich dem Sohn ansah das ihm das nicht past .
> 
> Er hat halt ein weng Bloed drein gschaut , wies halt bei Kindern aber auch BEI Maennern ist wen sie ihr Spielzeug nicht gleich bekommen .
> 
> Hab ich gesagt sie solen es aufladen auf das Auto .
> 
> 
> 
> Schnell noch ein Probehatzerl 
> ...



Sehen den Beitrag erst jetzt, der jüngere Bruder meiner Frau hat sich das gleiche Teil geholt. Etwa 1 Monat später als bei dir für 87.000 aber nur mit Helm & Fan dabei, smile.

----------


## Larissa

Hallo Zusammen!


Kann mir hier jemand einen Tipp bzgl Moped ausleihen in Thailand geben? Ich würde das eigentlich bereits gerne von Deutschland aus buchen, habe auch bereits ein wenig bei verschiedenen Reiseportalen im Internet recherchiert - woltle aber hier bei den "Profis" nochmal nachhören  :: 
Viele GRüße

Larissa

----------


## pit

> Kann mir hier jemand einen Tipp bzgl Moped ausleihen in Thailand geben? Ich würde das eigentlich bereits gerne von Deutschland aus buchen,


Wenn Du ein Moped brauchst, dann gehst Du hin und leihst Dir eines! Von Deutschland aus buchen? Hast Du Angst, Du könntest keines bekommen?

 ::

----------


## frank_rt

das ist richtig was pit sagt. geh hin such dir eins aus. internationalen führerschein solltest du haben. nicht unbedingt für den verleier sondern für die polizei. kopie deines reispasses macht der verleier, wenn er dein reisepass behalten will. ein klares deutliches nein. das ganze dauert keine 5 minuten, und du kannst losfahren. manche bieten auch ein versicherung an, aber das musst du entscheiden. 
gruß frank

----------


## Larissa

Ohhh da seid ihr euch ja einig. Gut das ich gefragt habe. Dachte vielleicht wenn man online bucht ist es stressfreier. Und danke auch für den Tipp mit dem Reisepass, den hätte ich wirklich ungern aus der Hand gegeben. Werde dann wohl auf euer Urteil vertrauen und erst vor Ort buchen.

----------


## schiene

@Larissa 
Wie überall gibt es auch bei den Mopedverleihern ein paar "schwarze Schafe".
Wenn du dir ein Moped mietest mache vorab im Beisein des Vermieters ein paar Fotos vom Zustand des Mopeds und fahre erst mal eine
kleine Runde damit.Denke daran das im Falle eines Unfalls du keine Versicherung hast und selbst wenn der Mopedverleiher
eine hat sie meist völlig unzureichend ist.

----------


## schiene

Diese Keeway (Made in China) wurde beim Mopedhändler für 60.000 Bath angeboten

----------


## thedi

Ich habe den grossen Bruder davon: Keeway Dorado.

Anfänglich hatte er ein paar Zicken, aber seit wir uns aneinander gewöhnt haben, bin ich ganz zufrieden mit dem Ding. Kostete neu um die 90'000. Hatte drei Jahre Garantie - aber es gibt niemand der die Garantie leisten könnte. Für einen 2-Zylinder Motor hat er erstaunlich wenig Kraft. Man muss ihn hochtouriger fahren, als es sich für ein Bike mit dieser Optik eigentlich gehören würde.

Zu dem Bike gehören noch Satteltaschen. Die sind erfreulich geräumig. Das Bike ist ideal um damit auf den Markt zu fahren und die Einkäufe zu erledigen. Es ist leicht und wendig genug um damit von Laden zu Laden zu fahren, in den Satteltaschen hat viel Platz und es sieht doch aus wie ein Motorrad. Man muss sich damit nicht schämen.

Mit freundlichen Grüssen

Thedi

----------


## schiene

Stand in Kanchanaburi am Hotel

----------


## schiene

2014 sah ich in einem Strassenrestaurant in Bangkok diese sehr gepflegte Triumph stehen

----------


## Siamfan

Man hat jetzt scheinbar die "Mopeds" von 110-125ccm aus der Angebotspalette verschwinden lassen.
Vermutlich will man damit die Rennfahrer auf den Highways drosseln.

Ich habe mir jetzt eine 100er geholt. 
Fuer den Stadtverkehr und Tempo 90 ausreichend.

----------


## Siamfan

An der Ampel "trete" ich beim Start das Moped an, wie einen Kinderroller.
Ich habe dadurch einen super Anzug, ohne dem Motor wehzutun.
Ich mache das auch mit zwei Fuessen, mehr oder weniger unsichtbar.

Damit komme ich auch mit der kleinen Maschine zuegig weg.  ::

----------


## Siamfan

Seitliche, gute Reflektoren kann ein Moped nicht genug haben.

----------


## Siamfan

Viele Regenjacken,  drei Einkaufstaschen zum Umhängen(!), zwei Verbandskästen (einer in Tüte;  beide GsD noch nie gebraucht),  eine "Reserve-Spritze"(~20cm langer Schlauch,  Spritze 60ml).
Wenn ich jemanden schieben sehe,  bekommt der,  je nach Tankstellen Entfernung,  1-2 Spritzen aus meinem Tank abgesaugt. 3Spritzen wören fast ein Bierglas voll.

----------


## Siamfan

Berittene  Kavallerie  ::

----------


## Siamfan

Öko-Moped

----------


## Siamfan

Habe mir gestern dieses Ringhalstuch gekauft(<100TB).
Schönes und praktisches Teil.
Kann man auf verschiedene Weise tragen. 
Auch als Schweißband beim Sport. 

Durch die hohen PM-Feinstaubwerte,  ist es auch als Mundschutz einsetzbar. Mit einer Brille schützt es auch gegen Gesichtserkennung der Verkehrssündervideos.  ::

----------


## Siamfan

Mit Regenschirm-Dach.
Ist aber wohl verboten!?

----------


## Siamfan

Hier hat es schon einige Jahre ein Motocross-Gelaende

https://www.google.com/maps/@9.96568...8i6656!5m1!1e4

----------


## Siamfan

Der sammelt wohl für was?! 
Er lag in der Hängematte und hat gesungen. 
:Cool:

----------


## Siamfan

*Feststellbremse (Handbremse)* 


Die linke Bremse (in Fahrtrichtung gesehen)  wirkt auf das Hinterrad. 


Zieht man diesen Hebel an und zieht den kleinen Hebel darüber,  bis er einrastet, bleibt das Hinterrad gebremst. 
Zum Anfahren den Bremshebel nochmal ganz ziehen,  dadurch springt die Verriegelung auf. 

Mag sein,  das ist heute an den Big Bikes Standard,  aber bei den Mopeds war das füt mich neu!

----------


## Siamfan

Anders als das "Regenschirmdach", ist das eine feine Sache.

Die groessten Staus,auch in BKK entstehen dann, wenn es vor Schulschluss anfaengt zu regenen und alle, die koennen, vom Kraftrad auf Vierrad umsteigen.

Mit dem Teil kann man trotzdem fahren.

Bei heftigem Regen wird man nur unterhalb der Knie nass.


Nachtteil ist die Haltbarkeit des Plastiks, da das Moped die meiiste Zeit auf der Strasse in der Sonne steht, verwittert das Dach sehr schnell (~2 Jahre)

----------


## Siamfan

Hier eine  neuere Konstruktion!  ::

----------


## Siamfan

> Hier eine  neuere Konstruktion!


Geschwindigkeitsbegrenzung ~70km/h koennte sinnvoll sein!?

----------


## Siamfan

Nochmal: Seitliche * REFLEKTOREN!*  sind lebensrettend!

----------


## Siamfan

FischBike  ::

----------


## Siamfan

Honey Bike

----------


## Siamfan

Das auch noch mal hier:


BB = Banana Bike

----------


## Siamfan

Mit Reserverad!

----------


## Siamfan

Habe gerade meine Vollversicherung für das Moped gezaht. 
Früher behaupteten alle Versicherungen,  gäbe es nicht. 
Dann kostete sie 1.600TB.
Jetzt gerade habe ich fast 2.000bezahlt.

----------


## Siamfan

Mit Regendach:

----------


## Siamfan

Tour in den Bergen

----------


## Siamfan

Roof Cycle

----------


## Siamfan

Bed Byke

----------


## Siamfan

Mit meiner neuen 100er-"Susi" bin ich voll zufrieden! 
Habe manchmal schon gedacht,  die haben aus Versehen eine 150er-Auto darein gebaut. 
Schlecht ist eigentlich nur die Tankanzeige. 
Jedesmal beim Ausmachen des Motors,  geht die zurück auf Null. 
Startet man das Moped,  wird erstmal "Null"-Füllung angezeigt, was einen entsprechenden Schreck auslöst. Es dauert dann 100- 200m bis der richtige Stand angezeigt wird. 
Irgendwie "stumpft" das ab,  was heute dazu geführt hat,  ich hatte sie echt leergefahren. 
Das Gestottere sagte mir zunächst nur,  ich hatte ein Problem. 
Dann,  als mir klar wurde, ewig weit,  kein Laden mit Benzin-Flaschen-Laden,  wurde mir schlagartig klar,  ich hatte ein großes Problem. 
Irgendwie hatte ich die Eingebung und schüttelte das Moped,  wodurch Benzin aus den Vertiefungen des Tankes, sich im Benzinschlauch sammelte und das Gestotter aufhörte. 
Jetzt kam Hoffnung auf! 
Die Tanke an der Highway war noch 800-1000m entfernt. 
Ich war mir sicher,  bei jedem Schütteln noch Flüssigkeit zu hören!?? 
Also immer so weiter,  so wie der Motor stotterte,  wackelte ich mit dem Hintern und tatsächlich,  das Stottern hörte wieder auf,  ... Wenn mich einer von hinten gesehen hätte,  der glaubte sicher,  ich wäre besoffen.  5555
Jetzt sah ich die Einmündung zur H4 vor mir und ZWEI Autos vor mir,  die auch auffahren wollten. 
Zweimal mit dem Hintern gewackelt und schon war ich auf der Standspur eingebogen. Jetzt kam die Abfahrt vom Big C,  wo ein Pickup auffahren wollte,  ich wieder gewackelt und gleichzeitig gehupt und an der Einmündung vorbei. 
Jetzt sah ich schon die Ausfahrt der Tankstelle vor mir,  ich wieder gewackelt , aber die erste Säulenreihe mit 95er war vierfach besetzt,  also wieder gewackelt und in die dritte Reihe,  wo es auch 95er gab. Dort standen zwei Polizisten mit ihtem Dienstmotorad vor mir. 
Mein Moped ging endgültig  aus. 
Der Fahrer grinste mich an,  und sagte, hallo "Siam Fan".
Ich gab ihm die Hand und wir unterhielten uns über unsere Kinder. 
Sein Beifahrer war ein junger Uffz- oder Offz-Anwärter. Als sie weiterfuhren,  schob ich mein Moped die 80cm bis zur Säule. 
Ich sagte wie immer,  "100Baht", berichtigte mich aber dann,  und sagte, "voll"!
Ich erklärte dem jungen Mann,  ich wolle wissen,  wieviel in den Tank reingeht. 
140TB, so durstig war meine "Susi" noch nie. 

Also nicht verzagen,  mit dem Hintern wackeln erspart Moped schieben.  55555

----------


## Siamfan

Früher gab es mal einen Benzinhahn,  mit Reservestellung,  was eigentlich auch nicht schlecht war. 
Ich habe immer noch meine Absaugspritze mit Schlauch in der Sitzbank (siehe oben). 

Ansonsten habe ich mir jetzt die Feststellbremse,  beim Abstellen als Standard angewöhnt

----------

